# Special forces of India



## Ganga

1)*THE PARA COMMANDOS* The Para Commandos are a special forces unit of the Indian Army. Formed in 1966, the Para Commandos are the largest and most important part of the Special Forces of India.Their function and capabilities are similar to that of Russian Spetsnaz and British SAS.They are a part of the highly-trained Parachute Regiment of the Indian Army and, generally, all the Indian Special Forces (SF) personnel are selected from it.










*2)MARCOS* :The force started off as the Indian Marine Special Force, the first batch qualifying in February 1987. It was later renamed as the Marine Commando Force (MCF) in 1991. The force has gradually acquired experience and a reputation for professionalism over the two decades it has been in existence. It is one of India's highest trained and best equipped forces.






*3)GARUD:*The Garud Commando Force is the Special Forces unit of the Indian Air Force. It was formed in September 2004 and has a strength of approximately 1500 personnel. The unit derives its name from Garuda, a divine bird-like creature of Hindu Mythology, but more commonly the word for eagle in Sanskrit.

Garud is tasked with the protection of critical Air Force bases and installations; search and rescue during peace and hostilities and disaster relief during calamities. Presently, the GARUDs are deployed in Congo as part of the UN peace keeping operations.






*4)NSG* :The National Security Guard (NSG) is a Special Response Unit in India that has primarily been utilized for counter-terrorism activities and was created by the Cabinet Secretariat under the National Security Guard Act of the Indian Parliament in 1986. It works completely within the Central Paramilitary Force structure.

The NSG operates under the oversight of the Ministry of Home Affairs and is headed by the Director General of the Indian Police Service (IPS). The DG has always been an IPS officer whereas the recruitment is done from the Central Paramilitary Forces Of India and the Indian Armed Forces.

The NSG members are also known as Black Cats because of the black nomex coveralls and balaclavas or assault helmets they wear.






*5)SPG :*The Special Protection Group (SPG) is the executive protection agency of the Government of India. It is responsible for the protection of the Prime Minister of India, other top officials, and their immediate families. The force was established in 1985 after the assassination of Indira Gandhi. It is one of many Indian law enforcement agencies.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Special Frontier Force??


----------



## IndianRobo

*Special Frontier Force*




​After the Sino-Indian war and towards the end of 1962, after hectic lobbying by Intelligence Bureau (IB), the Nehru government ordered the raising of an elite commando unit and specialized mountain divisions primarily composed of Tibetan resistance fighters. Chushi Gangdruk leaders were contacted for recruitment of Khampas into this new unit. An initial strength of 5000 men, mostly Khampas were recruited at its new Mountain Training Facility at Chakrata, Dehradun.
Established under the direct supervision of the Prime Minister, the unit under the operational command of IB and later R&AW, was designated the Special Frontier Force (SFF), and was primarily used for conducting clandestine intelligence gathering and commando operations along the Chinese Theatre. Initial training was conducted by the CIA paramilitary officers and the IB's own special operations unit. In 1968 SFF, with the help of the Aviation Research Centre which provided airlift facilities, became fully airborne-qualified and a dedicated mountain and jungle warfare unit.
During this period the Indian government also formed the Ladakh Scouts and the Nubra Guards paramilitary force on similar lines. SFF was later incorporated in the Special Services Bureau (SSB) of R&AW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianRobo

*Force One*




​The Force One is an elite commando force, which is a specialised counter terrorism unit to guard the Mumbai metropolitan area, one of the largest metropolitan areas in the world, formed by Government of Maharashtra on the lines of National Security Guards (NSG). It was formed under Maharashtra Police, as a response to the 26/11, Mumbai terror attacks and was commissioned two days before its first anniversary, on the occasion Maharashtra Chief Minister Ashok Chavan, also laid the foundation stone of the Force One's headquarters in Mumbai. It was recently announced that one of their primary tasks will be to protect the Maharashtra Legislature as well as several politicians within the state.


----------



## Trac

Can any one post pictures of 

&#2342;&#2366;&#2338;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2347;&#2379;&#2332; &#2323;&#2352; &#2350;&#2380;&#2340;


----------



## IndianRobo

Trac said:


> Can any one post pictures of
> 
> &#2342;&#2366;&#2338;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2347;&#2379;&#2332; &#2323;&#2352; &#2350;&#2380;&#2340;



Dadi wali fauj is non other than the MARCOS, whom Terrorists call by fear as Magarmach or Crocodile... And they used to have Dadis as a part of there Uniform, not practiced anymore....


----------



## GentlemanObserver

I enjoyed the pictures please post more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trac



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

After INSAS will equipment of SF will also change or its only for regular infantry....??


----------



## Trac

Garud


----------



## Trac




----------



## Markus

Even Bihar police is a kind of a "special" force. They once accused a 3 months old kid for molestation. 

Oh wait!, was that Bihar poice or UP police. 

@topic:- MARCOS style of operation is so cool !!!


----------



## Trac



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gucci

nsg guns r not so cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trac

Gucci said:


> nsg guns r not so cool



Is this also


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Trac said:


> Garud



not Garud...first pic is of NSG..second is of Para Commando.


----------



## Gucci

Trac said:


> Is this also



yup their guns r not cool


----------



## gubbi

IndianRobo said:


> *Special Frontier Force*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​After the Sino-Indian war and towards the end of 1962, after hectic lobbying by Intelligence Bureau (IB), the Nehru government ordered the raising of an elite commando unit and specialized mountain divisions primarily composed of Tibetan resistance fighters. Chushi Gangdruk leaders were contacted for recruitment of Khampas into this new unit. An initial strength of 5000 men, mostly Khampas were recruited at its new Mountain Training Facility at Chakrata, Dehradun.
> Established under the direct supervision of the Prime Minister, the unit under the operational command of IB and later R&AW, was designated the Special Frontier Force (SFF), and was primarily used for conducting clandestine intelligence gathering and commando operations along the Chinese Theatre. Initial training was conducted by the CIA paramilitary officers and the IB's own special operations unit. In 1968 SFF, with the help of the Aviation Research Centre which provided airlift facilities, became fully airborne-qualified and a dedicated mountain and jungle warfare unit.
> During this period the Indian government also formed the Ladakh Scouts and the Nubra Guards paramilitary force on similar lines. SFF was later incorporated in the Special Services Bureau (SSB) of R&AW.



IIRC, this is the only armed force under the control of RAW, right? i.e. a force which reports to the RAW and PM indirectly instead of the Military Command.

More on this force, also known as the "Establishment 22".
*The curious case of Establishment 22*



> Amitava Sanyal, Hindustan Times
> Email Author
> November 14, 2009
> First Published: 23:50 IST(14/11/2009)
> Last Updated: 01:31 IST(15/11/2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Radug Ngawang (far left), former brigadier of Establishment 22, escorted the Dalai Lama (right) on his way to India in 1959. Seen here with Sujan Singh Uban (2nd from right), the first inspector-general of the regiment, in Chakrata, 1972._
> 
> Its not easy to find Radug Ngawangs house among the maze of narrow lanes in Majnu ka Tilla, the bustling Tibetan settlement by the Yamuna in north Delhi. As we get closer, some people offer us directions. After all, the 83-year-old Ngawang is known within the community as one of the handful of bodyguards who accompanied the Dalai Lama when he fled to India in 1959.
> 
> What they probably dont know is that he was also an elite commando trained and armed by the USs Central Intelligence Agency (CIA). And that for a decade and a half he was first a soldier and then leader of a top-secret Indian regiment that was raised exactly 47 years ago yesterday. Ngawang was a founding member of what, in grand government euphemism, is known as Establishment 22.
> 
> The story of this still-secret regiment, however, reads like a set of Catch 22 situations.
> 
> Though it was raised to fight the Chinese army in Tibet, it has fought in several theatres of war except that one. Its so classified a set-up that even the army may not know what its up to  it reports directly to the prime minister via the directorate general of security in the cabinet secretariat; so the gallantry of its soldiers cannot be publicly recognised. Its supposed to be a group of volunteers; but all school-passing Tibetan children not making a certain grade are still expected to join it.
> 
> Jawaharlal Nehru took the decision to raise the force on his birthday in 1962. It was also the day the war with China resumed on the eastern front after a brief lull. On the advice of Intelligence Bureau founder-director Bhola Nath Mullick and World War II veteran Biju Patnaik, Nehru ordered the raising of a Tibetan guerrilla force that could engage the Chinese in the uber-tough terrains of the Himalayas.
> 
> Sitting in his house on the Yamuna, Ngawang says that it was early 1963 when the first batch of about 12,000 Tibetans was brought to Chakrata, 100 km from Dehradun. Former armyman Sujan Singh Uban was the first inspector-general tasked with turning these rugged highlanders into fierce fighters  with substantial help from the CIA. The group took its intriguing name after the 22 Mountain Regiment that Uban had fought for during WWII.
> 
> Since then, the regiment  also called the Special Frontier Force (SFF)  has participated with exemplary skill in Operation Eagle (securing Chittagong hills during the Bangladesh War of 1971, where 46 soldiers of the regiment died), Operation Bluestar (clearing Amritsars Golden Temple in 1984), Operation Meghdoot (securing the Siachen glacier in 1984) and Operation Vijay (war with Pakistan at Kargil in 1999).
> 
> Some reports later claimed that SFFs mandate had been changed to include anti-terrorist operations. But Vikram Sood, director of the Research & Analysis Wing during 2001-03, and B. Raman, additional secretary in the security wing of the cabinet secretariat during 1988-94, deny any change from the original mandate.
> 
> The total number of soldiers, though, has changed  swelling to about 20,000 around 1970 and then whittling down to below 10,000. Its difficult to know the exact count at present because of the tight lid of secrecy.
> 
> The lid was, however, blown in 1978. Indian newspapers reported that an electronic intelligence machine passed on by the CIA and mounted atop Nanda Devi in 1965 to track Chinese missile tests had gone missing. The bigger worry was over the plutonium generator that powered the machine. As Prime Minister Morarji Desai assured a worried Parliament on nuclear safety, the mention of SFF, that had mostly manned the operation, slipped out.
> 
> Captain Manmohan Singh Kohli, 78, adviser to the Indo-Tibetan Border Police (then called the Frontier Rifles) who led the operation, says, The SFF men were real tough Once, when we were building a helipad a large rock had to be removed. It needed seven men to lift  even six wouldnt do. Then, one of the SFF guys said, Put it on my back. And he alone carried it about 15 feet and threw it.
> 
> Commandant Dinesh Tewari, 68, a former Gurkha regiment captain who put thousands of SFF soldiers through a gruelling 44-week commando course during 1969-75, says, They can survive in any condition... On some winter mornings I would watch some of them taking chilly water into their mouth, warming it, and then spitting it out to wash their face.
> 
> But for all their hardship and valour, SFF men and women have got little official recognition.
> 
> Ngawang, who retired as a Dapon (equivalent of a brigadier), the top rank among SFFs Tibetans, in 1976, says, We were promised medals after Bangladesh, but never got them  only some cash, that too a few thousands. On retirement he got Rs 19,000. He and his wife Dechen, who trained for SFFs womens wing, have sold sweaters and run restaurants to make ends meet.
> 
> Some other ex-members, too, run shops in Dharamshala or Delhi. Many more others bide their last years at an old-age home in Dehradun.
> 
> Only recently have a few SFF soldiers been given gallantry awards for Siachen and Kargil. Payscales, too, have been made to match those in the army. A serving soldier reports that a few months ago, for the first time, the government promised them pensions.
> 
> But a soldier wants recognition, too. Captain Kohli, who was awarded the Ati Vishisht Seva medal, says, I was conferred the AVSM by the Navy, because it was a covert operation... I am sure the SFF men get recognition and awards within their own system. Just that nobody is saying how.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

*COBRA Commandos*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## GentlemanObserver

On that clip it says body mounted camera 5 lakh... That is a hell of a lot for a micro cam, we use some when we go climbing and you they cost £200 pounds that like what 38,000 INR?

5 lakh sounds insane. 

Is that price correct?


----------



## baker

tavour looks really cool with our special forces.... 

i wish every IA soldiers equipped with tavour


----------



## CardSharp

Is this the INSAS on the middle guy?





Did he cover the orange furniture with camo fabric?


----------



## Bhairava

CardSharp said:


> Is this the INSAS on the middle guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he cover the orange furniture with camo fabric?



Yep its the INSAS. looks kinda odd on the Spec Forces.


----------



## !!craft!!

Paladin said:


> On that clip it says body mounted camera 5 lakh... That is a hell of a lot for a micro cam, we use some when we go climbing and you they cost £200 pounds that like what 38,000 INR?
> 
> 5 lakh sounds insane.
> 
> Is that price correct?



no idea man but 5 lakhs sounds really insane!!!


----------



## IndianRobo

National Security Guards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndianRobo said:


>



Wow, that guy looks dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianRobo

*Assam Rifles Special COIN Unit *


----------



## IndianRobo

*Garud Commandos*


----------



## IndianRobo

Any Idea, who these guys are???


----------



## booo

When it comes to dealing with maoists...


> What is greyhounds?
> 
> (A) Greyhounds is a Commando Force of A.P.Police.
> 
> When was greyhounds raised?
> 
> (A) Raised in the year 1989.
> 
> Is there any organisation named Greyhounds in the world?
> 
> Yes, An American Transport Organisation is also named as Greyhounds.
> 
> What are the services of Greyhounds?
> To combat and control left wing extremism
> To deal with grave L & O situations
> To deal with emergencies during natural disasters
> Is there direct recruitment to Greyhounds?
> 
> All Officers and men are drawn on deputation from various organisations of A.P. Police.
> What are the Ranks of Police Officers in Greyhounds?
> 
> In Greyhounds Officers of all ranks from PC to IGP are working.
> What are the special skills of Greyhounds Compared to general police personnel?
> 
> (A) Greyhounds is a commando force and they are imparted specialised training in fields craft and weapons handling. More emphasis is given to developing high standard of physical fitness and mental alertness.
> What is the major achievement of Greyhounds apart from the main function?
> 
> During 1996 Greyhounds did commendable job in assisting the local administration in coastal dists. Of A.P. which were devasted by a severe cyclone. (b) In August 2000, did an exceptional job when Hyderabad city was in undated by unprecedented floods. The Greyhounds personnel were pressed into service in different parts of the city for evacuation and rescue of people.
> How Greyhounds is useful to other states apart from A.P.
> 
> Greyhounds started to give commando training since June 2000 to Police Personnel from other states of Maharastra, Madhya Pradesh, Bihar, Chathisgharh, Jarkhand, Orissa and West Bengal.
> How the Greyhounds Commando feel while working in Greyhounds.
> 
> Greyhounds is maintained as a youthful force by drawing personnel from various departments of A.P.Police for a fixed tenure .The Greyhounds personnel achieve high job satisfaction as the tasks are challenging and as they serve the Nation in general and A.P. State in particulars.


APOnline - Organisation Info


----------



## siegecrossbow

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wow, that guy looks dangerous.



Did anyone else think "Falcon punch" when they saw that?

Oh yeah I know that the bed of nails thing isn't supposed to be too dangerous because there are a lot of nails spreading the weight but the f-ing hammer smashing the cinder blocks is still... I winch everytime I see someone do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianRobo

Signal Corps, A Team Dedicated for Army Communications Displaying there Skills In "Kalari"







Indian army personnel display Teakwondo martial art skills at an event organized as part of celebrations of Corps of Signals' 99th Corps Day


----------



## Ganga

I have a question.Why do special forces cover their faces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Ganga said:


> I have a question.Why do special forces cover their faces?



In case the terrorists don't go after the soldier or his/her family. If a soldier is identified, their could be a chance that the terrorist or his buddies might want to get even.


----------



## Indian Gurkha

IndianRobo said:


> *Assam Rifles Special COIN Unit *



these ar not ASSAM RIFLES men rather the Gurkha soldiers..


----------



## IndianRobo

Indian Gurkha said:


> these ar not ASSAM RIFLES men rather the Gurkha soldiers..



No, They are not Gorkha Rifles, But Assam Rifles....


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## siegecrossbow

Question for some of the Indian members on here:

Before I visited this thread I thought that only the Chinese special forces practiced martial arts. I used to believe that it was a cultural thing since you probably don't need flashy moves in modern combat. It appears that martial arts, too, is practiced (very effectively too) by Indian special forces. 

I am wondering what the primary purpose of such training is? Is it primarily used to train the soldier's strength, dexterity, and reflexes or are some of the moves very useful during hand to hand combat on the battlefield?


----------



## Speaker

siegecrossbow said:


> Question for some of the Indian members on here:
> 
> Before I visited this thread I thought that only the Chinese special forces practiced martial arts. I used to believe that it was a cultural thing since you probably don't need flashy moves in modern combat. It appears that martial arts, too, is practiced (very effectively too) by Indian special forces.
> 
> I am wondering what the primary purpose of such training is? Is it primarily used to train the soldier's strength, dexterity, and reflexes or are some of the moves very useful during hand to hand combat on the battlefield?



It makes sense for India since Kerala (and Kalaripayattu) is the mother of all modern day martial arts, and it is still practiced there. I am guessing it is all the points you mentioned above, along with helping the soldier with his (or her) concentration and focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hellofriends

why these soldiers carry two rifles?


----------



## gubbi

siegecrossbow said:


> I am wondering what the primary purpose of such training is? Is it primarily used to train the soldier's strength, dexterity, and reflexes or are some of the moves very useful during hand to hand combat on the battlefield?



Special forces are trained for combat which the regular forces cannot do. That includes ops behind enemy lines and their closer contact with enemies warrants extensive martial arts knowledge. 

People with experience or knowledge on this can shed more light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

> Originally posted by gubbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by siegecrossbow
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> View Post
> 
> I am wondering what the primary purpose of such training is? Is it primarily used to train the soldier's strength, dexterity, and reflexes or are some of the moves very useful during hand to hand combat on the battlefield?
> 
> 
> 
> Special forces are trained for combat which the regular forces cannot do. That includes ops behind enemy lines and their closer contact with enemies warrants extensive martial arts knowledge.
> 
> People with experience or knowledge on this can shed more light.
Click to expand...


i used to go to a martial arts class with a major who was in the Para commandos unit of the IA....what we were trained in was in controlling a combat situation....from my interactions with him I learned that the moves he was drilled in his training regime in the army were exclusively for lethal combat with an objective to kill or maim severely rather than just "control" the situation....he said that the difference between any trained law enforcement officer and a special forces operative lies that the officer in question is constrained quite severely by the law....because he is dealing with a criminal not a hardcore militant......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

hellofriends said:


> why these soldiers carry two rifles?



Look...after killing that terrorist...one Para commando went for searching the killed terrorist while the other was giving him cover....so the commando with two guns is the one who went for searching the terrorist and took his gun.


----------



## sreekimpact

Krav Maga -- is the best martial arts for armed forces today.
developed by israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## palash_kol

hellofriends said:


> why these soldiers carry two rifles?



Can anyone tell me what type of rifle those army using?

I think those are MSMC...


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

sreekimpact said:


> Krav Maga -- is the best martial arts for armed forces today.
> developed by israel



I second that, I was a krav maga trainee myself for a while.....as far as improvisation and unconventional combat goes it has no equal....


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

palash_kol said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of rifle those army using?
> 
> I think those are MSMC...



those are Tavor...MSMC not yet inducted my friend.


----------



## Indian Gurkha

IndianRobo said:


> No, They are not Gorkha Rifles, But Assam Rifles....



sir if u zoom the 1st pic and see the name of the soldier it is Rajib Chettri who is by the way Gorkha but the 2nd pic may be of Assam Rifles jawan. Besides the soldiers in the 1st pic look like Gorkha if my anthropological knowledge is right. I may be wrong though.


----------



## gubbi

Indian Gurkha said:


> sir if u zoom the 1st pic and see the name of the soldier it is Rajib Chettri who is by the way Gorkha but the 2nd pic may be of Assam Rifles jawan. Besides the soldiers in the 1st pic look like Gorkha if my anthropological knowledge is right. I may be wrong though.



Those are Assam Rifles soldiers. Gorkha Regiment uniform is different. Google pics of these troops, you will see the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

NSG with M4s.


----------



## hellofriends

^^^ they r not nsg commando, they are force one commandos....NSG don't use M-4 rifles...


----------



## Desi Sher

fox said:


> NSG with M4s.












These are not NSG, These are The Force One commando Unit, a separate SWAT Team of Mumbai Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desi Sher

Rashtriya Rifles Jawans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desi Sher

*ITBP(Indo Tibetian Border Police Force)*














*ITBP Female batch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

Desi Sher said:


> CRPF Jawans



Buddy they are not CRPF JAWANS..they are from RASHTRIYA RIFLES


----------



## Desi Sher

flaming arrow said:


> Buddy they are not CRPF JAWANS..they are from RASHTRIYA RIFLES



Oh My bad, sorry, I will change it to rashtriya rifles then, thanks for That


----------



## Ganga

Why are people posting pics of ITBP or Rashtriya rifles.Thy are not "special" forces.They are ordinary military/paramilitary soilders.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Why are people posting pics of ITBP or Rashtriya rifles.Thy are not "special" forces.They are ordinary military/paramilitary soilders.


Ya Correct, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kinetic

Sachin and Hrbhajan with NSG....


----------



## Kinetic




----------



## Kinetic




----------



## Kinetic




----------



## Kinetic

Parachute regiment of the IA....


----------



## Kinetic

SPG...


----------



## Bhairava

Ganga said:


> Why are people posting pics of ITBP or Rashtriya rifles.Thy are not "special" forces.They are ordinary military/paramilitary soilders.



Because RR are the specialised/premier COIN force currently.
So they tend to be clubbed with the special forces.


----------



## SEAL

NSG Brigadier.






NSG commandos eating pakoras.


----------



## Desi Sher

fox said:


>



This is not NSG......


----------



## Desi Sher

*NSG Commandos*


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

fox said:


> NSG Brigadier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSG commandos eating pakoras.




In the first pic....he is a Subeidar not a Brigader.

Last pic is of J&K police SOG.


----------



## Kinetic

Navy MARCOS......











during a risque operation...


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Hey post No70 shoes number of NSG personal, the guy with pistol is a actor Prem from Tamil film " Asoka". Desi Sher U should be careful, NSG dont have silver stars on the shoulder badge.....


----------



## Joe Shearer

Kinetic said:


> Navy MARCOS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during a *risque *operation...



Do you, as it happens, know what a risque operation actually means?


----------



## toppys

Joe Shearer said:


> Do you, as it happens, know what a risque operation actually means?



 good one


----------



## LongLiveBritian

I thought it was only are special forces that were good, but look at this astonishing..


----------



## Ganga

LongLiveBritian said:


> I thought it was only are special forces that were good, but look at this astonishing..



I am sorry , i cannot comprehend what u r trying to say?


----------



## boxer_B

Kinetic said:


> Navy MARCOS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during a risque operation...



IMHO, This pic is not of MARCOS. You can clearly see an Air force commander instructing them in blue shirt.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Trac said:


>



Errrr..........Is it just me ,or someone else is surprised that a Glock pistol costs more than an Ak - 47 rifle?

Also is 2 lakhs the official price of an AK-47?

I"ve heard Ak-47s are avaliable in Kashmir for 30,000 bucks.


----------



## Ishan

boxer_B said:


> IMHO, This pic is not of MARCOS. You can clearly see an Air force commander instructing them in blue shirt.



Why do MARCOS Commandos having Big Beards on their Faces .. ????


----------



## marcos98

Ishan said:


> Why do MARCOS Commandos having Big Beards on their Faces .. ????




read this:


> Dubbed the "bearded forces" because of the beards that the men sported and toting AK-47 assault rifles, Indian Navy's marine commandos follow in letter and spirit the adage of the counter-terrorism doctrine: Fight a militant like a militant.







boxer_B said:


> IMHO, This pic is not of MARCOS. You can clearly see an Air force commander instructing them in blue shirt.


Its Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma of IN


----------



## Kinetic

boxer_B said:


> IMHO, This pic is not of MARCOS. You can clearly see an Air force commander instructing them in blue shirt.



The pic is of MARCOS. Why don't you think that they are not MARCOS? Can't you see the uniform and the Naval Insignia on it?

BTW that person is not from IAF nor a commander also, he is the *CNS Admiral Nirmal Verma*.


----------



## Kinetic

Ishan said:


> Why do MARCOS Commandos having Big Beards on their Faces .. ????



From their first appearance itself, they were the only force that was allowed to have beards and *often have to*. MARCOS is the most secretive of three armed forces special forces. 

BTW recently we have seen some army personals with beard as well. Specially para regiments...


----------



## RobbieS

Kinetic said:


> From their first appearance itself, they were the only force that was allowed to have beards and *often have to*. MARCOS is the most secretive of three armed forces special forces.
> 
> *BTW recently we have seen some army personals with beard as well. Specially para regiments... *



Yup. Its mainly the Para guys operating in COIN ops in Kashmir. It helps them blend in. 

Early this year, I happened to be at a martyred Para's home in Ghaziabad when his dead body arrived. He had a beard quite similar to the one seen in the above pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

RobbieS said:


> Yup. Its mainly the Para guys operating in COIN ops in Kashmir. It helps them blend in.
> 
> Early this year, I happened to be at a martyred Para's home in Ghaziabad when his dead body arrived. He had a beard quite similar to the one seen in the above pics.



*RIP the brave-soul!!!! *


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Kinetic said:


> From their first appearance itself, they were the only force that was allowed to have beards and often have to. MARCOS is the *most secretive* of three armed forces special forces.
> 
> BTW recently we have seen some army personals with beard as well. Specially para regiments...



And we are doing a favour to them by posting such pictures...AREN'T WE?


----------



## RobbieS

Kinetic said:


> *RIP the brave-soul!!!! *



Absolutely...! RIP!


----------



## Kinetic

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> And we are doing a favour to them by posting such pictures...ARN'T WE?



What does it mean??? 

Why do you think they allowed the photographer to take thier pics and put them on the internet? Strange!!!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Kinetic said:


> What does it mean???
> 
> Why do you think they allowed the photographer to take thier pics and put them on the internet? Strange!!!



It means WE(me,u,photographer and poser) need to show some responsibility.

I cannot understand what happens in Indian Armed forces...one day i see a Marcos hiding his face...other day i see Marcos in an excercise showing their faces.

But the danger to the posers cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Kinetic

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> It means WE(me,u,photographer and poser) need to show some responsibility.
> 
> I cannot understand what happens in Indian Armed forces...one day i see a Marcos hiding his face...other day i see Marcos in an excercise showing their faces.
> 
> But the danger to the posers cannot be ruled out.



We know that they understand the danger of it better than us. So we don't need to worry. 

http://i39.tinypic.com/2w3753k.jpg

BTW that pic of MARCOS released by the ministry of defence not another journo or photographer.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Kinetic said:


> We know that they understand the danger of it better than us. So we don't need to worry.
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2w3753k.jpg
> 
> BTW that pic of MARCOS released by the ministry of defence not another journo or photographer.



Ya..that is where the Army needs to understand the risks.

I am sure we all will be able to recognise the Para commandos and those SPG guys if we meet them in a market or mall...the faces need to blurred before releasing the pic.

And WE all need to be responsible..including the govt.


----------



## boris

the prices of objects in the NSG poster are crap utter crap,

a few distinctions

the classic AK-47 comes with a wooden butt
the one with the adjustable butt is the AKMS
the black colored AK47 with NSG and the bodyguards are actually bulgarian AK's
romanian AK's are also used.
indian ordinance factory produces the AKM

now last i read romanian/soviet made AK's cost india 50 dollars a piece(no i didnt forget a zero)

the bulgarian ones the fully black ones cost around 6500 INR

chinese made one's which are a favourite amongst terrorists cost the same as the bulgarian one 

now classic AK47,AK74,AK103 are produced by izhmash in russia and it is the sole legal producer of the AK 47(as said by them)what price they charge i have no idea.

now the AK's you hear for a lakh are possibly the black market ones distrubted to gangster types like the one sanjay dutt had obtained i have heard a few nort-easterner's boast that it is possible to get one from their states at those price's.

hence 2 lakhs for an AK is crap,moreover NSG primarily relies on the MP-5 for assault teams.

now coming to the glocks ,a glock 17 costs 30000 INR even in military sales the price is 10 times as quoted,in parts of US you get it in 25000 INR.

thermal imagers for 18 lakh ,these idiots dont even know thermals are used in sights,sniper rifle scopes ,binocs and some sort of NVG configuration by CT forces,special forces this is another highly overstated price.the multicolored MRI scan type humans you see in action movies when snipers are using their sights is the thermal imager at work.


----------



## saumyasupratik

boris said:


> the prices of objects in the NSG poster are crap utter crap,
> 
> a few distinctions
> 
> the classic AK-47 comes with a wooden butt
> the one with the adjustable butt is the AKMS
> the black colored AK47 with NSG and the bodyguards are actually bulgarian AK's
> romanian AK's are also used.
> indian ordinance factory produces the AKM
> 
> now last i read romanian/soviet made AK's cost india 50 dollars a piece(no i didnt forget a zero)
> 
> the bulgarian ones the fully black ones cost around 6500 INR
> 
> chinese made one's which are a favourite amongst terrorists cost the same as the bulgarian one
> 
> now classic AK47,AK74,AK103 are produced by izhmash in russia and it is the sole legal producer of the AK 47(as said by them)what price they charge i have no idea.
> 
> now the AK's you hear for a lakh are possibly the black market ones distrubted to gangster types like the one sanjay dutt had obtained i have heard a few nort-easterner's boast that it is possible to get one from their states at those price's.
> 
> hence 2 lakhs for an AK is crap,moreover NSG primarily relies on the MP-5 for assault teams.
> 
> now coming to the glocks ,a glock 17 costs 30000 INR even in military sales the price is 10 times as quoted,in parts of US you get it in 25000 INR.
> 
> thermal imagers for 18 lakh ,these idiots dont even know thermals are used in sights,sniper rifle scopes ,binocs and some sort of NVG configuration by CT forces,special forces this is another highly overstated price.the multicolored MRI scan type humans you see in action movies when snipers are using their sights is the thermal imager at work.


 
Romanian?Aren't the skeleton folding stock AK's the East German MPi KMS-72's?I do know the MPi's used bakelite furniture and some also use the upper handgrip of bakelite and lower of wood.

The romanian AK's you are talking about which ones are those specifically?Pm Mod.90's?Or Mod 63's and 65's?Mod 90's are those which have skeleton folding stock like that of MPi's and Mod 63 and Mod 65 resemble the AKM and AKMS respectively also do they have the foregrip like this?
http://fragcdo.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/aeg_detail_ak_aims.jpg?w=468

Or normal like the ones in MPi's?This is the export version of the Md 90.
http://www.arms.home.ro/arms/cugir1/pag/6.html


----------



## saumyasupratik

Also what AK variants are being used by the Indian Armed Forces?If you can enlighten on the variants being used that would be very helpful. 

AKM/AKMS - Original Russian Stamped Reciever AK, I believe Polish KBK PMKM's are also used they have more fairer wooden furniture the Russian origin AKM's in comparison have darker wood. 


MPi KM/KMS-72 - Former East German stamped receiver AKM having bakelite furniture overall some versions have a lower foregrip made up of bakelite and the upper one of wood.


Arsenal Co. AR/AR-F - Bulgarian Type 3 Milled receiver AK.

A lot of people say that India also use Romanian AK's like Pm Mod 63/65 and Pm Mod. 90.The export versions of of these don't have the integrated wooden vertical foregrip.The Pm Mod. 90 in comparison looks a lot similar to the skeleton folding stock MPi KMS-72 just Mod 90 has wooden foregrips while the MPi has bakelite ones.

Also I've seen a few photos which I speculate are of Indian manufactured AK's.These ones seem to have a the furniture of the INSAS and seem to be just like the MPi KMS-72's only difference being the furniture of INSAS on the Indian ones.


----------



## boris

romanians are used in the IA,they were imported after insas failed in cold weather.some 100000 rifles were imported at 170$ a piece.

the czech vz58 is also used and is amongst the fav. variants of the special forces.

rest you have mentioned.


----------



## boris

oh yes the insas furniture one is made by ordinance factory and is given to infantry regiments.


----------



## saumyasupratik

boris said:


> romanians are used in the IA,they were imported after insas failed in cold weather.some 100000 rifles were imported at 170$ a piece.
> 
> the czech vz58 is also used and is amongst the fav. variants of the special forces.
> 
> rest you have mentioned.


 
The Romanian ones are without vertical foregrip and look very similar to the MPi KMS-72?Like this
http://www.arms.home.ro/arms/cugir1/pag/6.html

Do you have a source confirming that we use the Romanian ones and if you can for the Polish one too?
Also Vz. 58 isn't an AK based weapon it has a different mode of operation only the round is same.


----------



## boris

saumyasupratik said:


> The Romanian ones are without vertical foregrip and look very similar to the MPi KMS-72?Like this
> http://www.arms.home.ro/arms/cugir1/pag/6.html
> 
> Do you have a source confirming that we use the Romanian ones and if you can for the Polish one too?
> Also Vz. 58 isn't an AK based weapon it has a different mode of operation only the round is same.


 
i do remember reading a newspaper article some 2-3 years back about the problems with INSAS where romanian AK's were mentioned ,i just talked to an ex-army lt.col ,the romanian AK's arent actually romanian but in reality soviet made AK's which romania got during the warsaw pact times that too at real dirt cheap rates for them it was a great deal as they were getting 170$for each piece.

i havent heard of polish AK's, i doubt india ever got them from poland.bulgarian AK has been very famous and said to be by some americans better than its russian counterpart.

though vz.58 isnt AK type but for its caliber it is a great rifle.

though many ex-SF say including the ex-delta force "larry vickers" the new AK's are the next gen 47 due to easy attachment of sights,optics and ofcourse the 7.62 round. i have heard good things about the AK103,but still in 5.56 format if now i want a rifle that i can use and abuse and is very tough would no doubt be the HK416 its deadly,doesnt jam in sand and water and it can be turned to SOPMOD real easily of the new stock this and the LWRC SABR are my new favourite rifles.


----------



## boris

oh and the romanian AK i mentioned which werent romanian are the ones india bought,it is said that we didnt buy the romanian produced AK47


----------



## Abingdonboy

boris said:


> oh and the romanian AK i mentioned which werent romanian are the ones india bought,it is said that we didnt buy the romanian produced AK47


 
Come on guys... does it _really _matter, a country like India should/is be providing better rifles than AKs to it's most elite units (and Infantry aswell, it's the 21st centuarty and India has the $$$).


----------



## boris

Abingdonboy said:


> Come on guys... does it _really _matter, a country like India should/is be providing better rifles than AKs to it's most elite units (and Infantry aswell, it's the 21st centuarty and India has the $$$).


 
the AK is a good weapon,doesnt jam in any terrain ,right now as you see the special forces are getting good weapons now,though i think give it another 5-6 years it'd be pleasing to look at all SF units.


----------



## saumyasupratik

boris said:


> i do remember reading a newspaper article some 2-3 years back about the problems with INSAS where romanian AK's were mentioned ,i just talked to an ex-army lt.col ,the romanian AK's arent actually romanian but in reality soviet made AK's which romania got during the warsaw pact times that too at real dirt cheap rates for them it was a great deal as they were getting 170$for each piece.
> 
> i havent heard of polish AK's, i doubt india ever got them from poland.bulgarian AK has been very famous and said to be by some americans better than its russian counterpart.
> 
> though vz.58 isnt AK type but for its caliber it is a great rifle.
> 
> though many ex-SF say including the ex-delta force "larry vickers" the new AK's are the next gen 47 due to easy attachment of sights,optics and ofcourse the 7.62 round. i have heard good things about the AK103,but still in 5.56 format if now i want a rifle that i can use and abuse and is very tough would no doubt be the HK416 its deadly,doesnt jam in sand and water and it can be turned to SOPMOD real easily of the new stock this and the LWRC SABR are my new favourite rifles.


 
It's going to be tough figuring out which AK's our forces use.
I think you read about the KINTEX deal.KINTEX is the corporation which sells the Bulgarian AR's they came to limelight after Indian chose the AR's over the much cheaper Russian AKM's and Romanian AK's I don't which version specifically.We bought the Bulgarian ones for around 200 USD each.

AK-103 is 7.62x39mm not 5.56mm NATO version.

I must say this but the Pakistan Army actually have RIS Rails on their AK's and Type 56's.We lack that capability and as far as I know not even a single Indian AK has a RIS Rail system. 



Abingdonboy said:


> Come on guys... does it _really _matter, a country like India should/is be providing better rifles than AKs to it's most elite units (and Infantry aswell, it's the 21st centuarty and India has the $$$).


 
The thing is buying or producing 500,000+ high quality assault rifles just for our army is gonna cost us a lot and is going to take a lot of time as well.We all know how good OFB is with sticking to the deadline and how good their quality is.INSAS not being an above average assault rifle is also due to their low quality control and poor worksmanship at IOF.The British L85 got saved due to H&K here in India no H&K is going to save the INSAS.I hope they design small arms or atleast buy if we cannot design new Pistols, Assault Rifles and Light Machine Guns.We don't even have belt fed light machine guns in our sections only the INSAS LMG's.



boris said:


> the AK is a good weapon,doesnt jam in any terrain ,right now as you see the special forces are getting good weapons now,though i think give it another 5-6 years it'd be pleasing to look at all SF units.


 
The only thing great our SF have as of now are Tavors and Galils that's it.They seriously need to enhance their equipment.I really hope we get much better gear and small arms for these well deserved brave men.


----------



## boris

saumyasupratik said:


> It's going to be tough figuring out which AK's our forces use.
> I think you read about the KINTEX deal.KINTEX is the corporation which sells the Bulgarian AR's they came to limelight after Indian chose the AR's over the much cheaper Russian AKM's and Romanian AK's I don't which version specifically.We bought the Bulgarian ones for around 200 USD each.
> 
> AK-103 is 7.62x39mm not 5.56mm NATO version.
> 
> I must say this but the Pakistan Army actually have RIS Rails on their AK's and Type 56's.We lack that capability and as far as I know not even a single Indian AK has a RIS Rail system.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is buying or producing 500,000+ high quality assault rifles just for our army is gonna cost us a lot and is going to take a lot of time as well.We all know how good OFB is with sticking to the deadline and how good their quality is.INSAS not being an above average assault rifle is also due to their low quality control and poor worksmanship at IOF.The British L85 got saved due to H&K here in India no H&K is going to save the INSAS.I hope they design small arms or atleast buy if we cannot design new Pistols, Assault Rifles and Light Machine Guns.We don't even have belt fed light machine guns in our sections only the INSAS LMG's.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing great our SF have as of now are Tavors and Galils that's it.They seriously need to enhance their equipment.I really hope we get much better gear and small arms for these well deserved brave men.


 
well i did mention about the ak103 having 7.62 round,the 5,56 point was that still great guns are being produced in that round.

i have heard about the KINTEX stuff ,now coming to the new stuff it just isnt tavor ,galil but m4a1's too and this i got from a friend serving in the SF ,they also have got new helmets,optics,NVG,thermals and all.

yes i know m4a1's negative points but still its a great gun.


----------



## saumyasupratik

boris said:


> well i did mention about the ak103 having 7.62 round,the 5,56 point was that still great guns are being produced in that round.
> 
> i have heard about the KINTEX stuff ,now coming to the new stuff it just isnt tavor ,galil but m4a1's too and this i got from a friend serving in the SF ,they also have got new helmets,optics,NVG,thermals and all.
> 
> yes i know m4a1's negative points but still its a great gun.


 
Okay sorry I didn't quite understand the AK-103 thing.

By equipment I meant basically small arms we do lack in the long range dedicated sniper rifles in both .308 and a longer magnum round like .300 Winchester Magnum or .338 Lapua also no Belt fed 5.56mm NATO Light Machine Guns and a good Pistol I mean Glock 17 and 19's are okay but not that great.If they can get an assault rifle in conventional layout like the SG550 series, G36, and the SCAR-L it wouldn't hurt much.I also think that the GM6 Gepard was a good choice when it came to AMR's for the Army SF.Nationalism aside you must agree our SF aren't that well equipped as compared to others I maybe wrong but this is what I think.

Yeah but we only got around 300-400 of the M4A1's through FMS.I hope they use a Rail Interface System like the Pakistan Army SSG do.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Pm Mod.90's are used as well.Most probably I hope so they are used.Here are some photos of possible Mod.90 in Indian use.










and here's a photo of the MPi KMS-72 for comparison.





If you compare them you can see a lot of difference in the Handgrip.The MPi's is made up of Plastic/Bakelite in both upper and lower handgrip also some versions have the upper of plastic and lower palmswell hanguard of wood these were pre-1967 KMS-72's in any case the upper handguard should be made up of dark brown plastic.
The Mod.90 on the other hand has both upper and lower handguard made of wood.Also lower hnadguard is the palmswell handguard like the original AKM.
The BIG Guide To Romanian AK Variants And Accessories! - Weapons Cache Forums


----------



## Abingdonboy

An oldish article about INDIAN SF and its roles in the future, but it is quite informative so thought I'd share:

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/SRR/2...forces-reorganising-for-an-expanding-role.pdf


----------



## ajtr

*No one for Force One as cops avoid elite unit​*

*Lack of equipment and weapons apart, the commando force is struggling for officers*

By Deeptiman Tiwary
Posted On Monday, February 21, 2011


*The Force One farce is dipping abysmally. In November last year, Mumbai Mirror had reported Force One - the elite unit State raised, or rather promised to, in the wake 26/11 attacks - had only a handful of bullet-proof jackets, no hands-free radios, night sights for weapons, stun grenades or even trainers.*



*Now, it has emerged that no officer even wants to be part of the elite unit. The unit, which has a sanctioned strength of 350, is 47 officers short.

This, despite repeated calls by the State to officers asking them to take up the Force One assignment. Police sources said officers avoid the unit because it will hamper their extra income.*

Most of the vacant positions are awaiting officer-level appointments. Interestingly, there is no dearth of constables volunteering for the job - evident from the fact that only four of over 200 commando posts are vacant.

Regarding officer-level appointments, the force doesnt even have a superintendent. Data obtained from Force One and Maharashtra Police Headquarters state the unit needs a superintendent, deputy superintendent, four assistant inspectors and 15 sub-inspectors.

The sanctioned strength for these categories are one, two, 10 and 34 respectively.

A Force One officer said,* The Home Department is trying to bring in good officers to the unit but there has been little response. Even the incentive of officers being offered a salary hike of one-and-a-half times hasnt worked.*

*The officer said apart from the extra income part, not many cops were willing to put themselves through the daily grind in the force. He said, Corrupt cops dont depend on salaries. But in Force One, officers have to undergo daily training and practice regimes. Life can get tough.
*
Authorities said forcing policemen to join the force would prove counter-productive. Additional Director General (Establishment) B K Upadhyay, Only self-driven and highly committed officers can make the force a success. You cant expect an officer who has been forced to join the unit to deliver.

The State did compel officers to fight Naxals in Gadhchiroli, and policemen from that region have shown willingness to join Force One.

In response to a circular issued a year ago regarding appointments to Force One, most applications came in from officers in Gadhchiroli and other Naxal-affected areas. One application came from Solapur, and one from Nashik.

A Home Department official said, Its a catch-22 situation. We cant pull out cops from Naxal-hit areas and get them in Force One. If we start doing it, there would be no policeman left in Gadchiroli.

Lack of officers is severely denting the force, an officer said. We need leaders to form strategies and lead commandos.

Officers are also needed to handle administrative work. The State police is now pegging its hopes on the fresh batch of 600 officers coming out of Nashik Police Training Institute in June. Upadhyay said, These will be young, idealistic and energetic officers.

We hope many of them will be ready to take up the Force One challenge.


----------



## ajtr

*Mumbai cops skip shooting practice​*

MUMBAI: *In a city where crime is big and terrorists love to strike, the police force seems to have taken a dislike to target practice. In the last couple of months, only a handful of personnel have been reporting to the firing range at Ghatkopar every day to train. 
*
*The attendance records are so abysmal that Mumbai police commissioner Sanjeev Dayal had to recently issue stern notices to the 90 police stations across the city as well as other branches like the crime branch forcing them to ensure that all personnel clock the annual requisite time-slot of just 20 minutes (once a year) at the firing range. Even encounter specialists were pulled up for not training regularly. *

The course is not even very demanding: according to Bombay police service rules, it is mandatory for every policeman to practise long-range (using rifles) and short-range (revolvers and pistols) shooting at the Ghatkopar and Naigaum firing ranges at least for one day in the whole year. In fact, critics say the training should be more rigorous, as currently, a policeman has to put in only 20 minutes of practice for the year. But going by the police chief's admonition, it appears that few cops bother to hone their skills. 

*Incidentally, in the aftermath of 26/11, cops would drop in at the training ground in droves, with more than 50 to 80 personnel reporting for practice every day. *The numbers began to dwindle at the start of 2010. For instance, TOI has learned that on July 26, only nine policemen reported for target practice at Ghatkopar. The following day, the attendance was two. Sources say it's a similar scene at Naigaum.

Read more: Mumbai cops skip shooting practice - The Times of India Mumbai cops skip shooting practice - The Times of India


----------



## IndianArmy

Does anyone know if the Force one is still Given training in Israel or India? Have they got there Base ready or still struggling with the maharashtra govt??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I would just like to ask a question in regards to the ongoing crisis in Libya where *18,000* Indian citizens are (the most of any country but the GOI's response is one of the slowest):

are there any plans to launch a Special Forces mission to rescue Indian oil workers who are stuck deep in the desert and unable to move to Tripoli or Beharzi, there is talk such a plan is being drawn up by UK using the SAS and a C-130 Herc. Given IAF has recently received their new C-1300-30j Super Hercs and Guarud/Para SF/MARCOs are trained for such ops is there any plans/possibility of such an op being launched by GOI??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frank Martin

IndianArmy said:


> Does anyone know if the Force one is still Given training in Israel or India? Have they got there Base ready or still struggling with the maharashtra govt??


 
Force one commandos mainly trained by Maharashtra Intelligence Academy,the college of military engineering also trained by Israel and German trainers mostly in India..
The works on the base in Goregaon will start from April this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## misterme2

The article clearly quotes "extra income" meaning corruption/bribes......the India public is sensitized to this which is damn shame. There is no hope unless these acts are clearly dealt with a swift hard dose of justice. It requires folks there to march and protest continuously for days for accountability, get the attention of the media and politicians. No more caste politics, WE WANT RESULTS>


----------



## jamesbaldwin

Abingdonboy said:


> I would just like to ask a question in regards to the ongoing crisis in Libya where *18,000* Indian citizens are (the most of any country but the GOI's response is one of the slowest):
> 
> are there any plans to launch a Special Forces mission to rescue Indian oil workers who are stuck deep in the desert and unable to move to Tripoli or Beharzi, there is talk such a plan is being drawn up by UK using the SAS and a C-130 Herc. Given IAF has recently received their new C-1300-30j Super Hercs and Guarud/Para SF/MARCOs are trained for such ops is there any plans/possibility of such an op being launched by GOI??


 
Would be interesting to see an SF mission launched by GOI outside Asia, if the a2a refulling probe is attatched by now an il 78 could take it there and back without stopping, it's a shame IAF only has 1 as of now- limiting their payload, posibly a combined op with RAF Hercs aswell?? Would IAF Herc crews be fully trained up yet?? would be a hell of a story- 1 month after delivery and already serving the country!! Para SF defintly have the training and the balls to do this but I doubt the weak politicans have the will!


----------



## NORTHEAST HARBINGER

NORTHEAST HARBINGER


----------



## NORTHEAST HARBINGER

boris said:


> the prices of objects in the NSG poster are crap utter crap,
> 
> a few distinctions
> 
> the classic AK-47 comes with a wooden butt
> the one with the adjustable butt is the AKMS
> the black colored AK47 with NSG and the bodyguards are actually bulgarian AK's
> romanian AK's are also used.
> indian ordinance factory produces the AKM
> 
> now last i read romanian/soviet made AK's cost india 50 dollars a piece(no i didnt forget a zero)
> 
> the bulgarian ones the fully black ones cost around 6500 INR
> 
> chinese made one's which are a favourite amongst terrorists cost the same as the bulgarian one
> 
> now classic AK47,AK74,AK103 are produced by izhmash in russia and it is the sole legal producer of the AK 47(as said by them)what price they charge i have no idea.
> 
> now the AK's you hear for a lakh are possibly the black market ones distrubted to gangster types like the one sanjay dutt had obtained i have heard a few nort-easterner's boast that it is possible to get one from their states at those price's.
> 
> hence 2 lakhs for an AK is crap,moreover NSG primarily relies on the MP-5 for assault teams.
> 
> now coming to the glocks ,a glock 17 costs 30000 INR even in military sales the price is 10 times as quoted,in parts of US you get it in 25000 INR.
> 
> thermal imagers for 18 lakh ,these idiots dont even know thermals are used in sights,sniper rifle scopes ,binocs and some sort of NVG configuration by CT forces,special forces this is another highly overstated price.the multicolored MRI scan type humans you see in action movies when snipers are using their sights is the thermal imager at work.


 

Ya...you can get AK's under 1 lakh in Nagaland and Manipur.Its true;

Most people in Nagaland have guns in their houses.and its common sight people carrying gun in open.

Do you want one ? ha ha ha...


----------



## Puneetsolomon

That is because they are not targeted by the group they fired upon


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Trac said:


> Garud


 
Lol.. cany view the first pic but the second one is an SSG operator and was uploaded by me on my tiny pic account..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Lol.. cany view the first pic but the second one is an SSG operator and was uploaded by me on my tiny pic account..



No it's actually a Turkish Maroon beret- this has been discussed to death elsewhere.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

NORTHEAST HARBINGER said:


> Ya...you can get AK's under 1 lakh in Nagaland and Manipur.Its true;
> 
> Most people in Nagaland have guns in their houses.and its common sight people carrying gun in open.
> 
> Do you want one ? ha ha ha...



I have seen a few North Eastern Indians pose with their M-16s in Facebook.Initially i thought they are part of ULFA or some other anti national group but i found out that they even had some friends in Arunanchal Scouts which made me feel they are common people...How do they get their hands on M-16s?


----------



## Srinivas

*Special Forces in India*






*Historically, Indian Special Forces have been used for direct action type of roles during conventional wars. The hierarchal understanding of trans-border employment of Special Forces in India is short distanced physical or direct type of actions executed on a unit/sub-unit basis to achieve battlefield victories. There is no concept of them being used abroad other than in conventional war. While Special Forces should be central to asymmetric response including against irregular forces, asymmetric warfare does not automatically equate to a physical attack*. *A physical attack is only the extreme and potentially most dangerous expression of asymmetric warfare. The key lies in achieving strategic objectives through application of modest resources with the essential psychological element.*

*Indian history is replete with examples of special missions  from the Cholas to the Mauryas, from Shivaji to Rana Pratap and Maharaja Ranjit Singh and many others. In the aftermath of the Chinese aggression of 1962, independent India saw the advent of the Special Forces with establishment of the Special Frontier Force (SFF) amply covered in the media including during the 1971 Indo-Pak War and the conflict in Kargil in 1999 . In the Army, the initiative of raising a commando unit was taken in 1965 by Major Megh Singh with the blessings of the then Western Army Commander.*
*Recently, the Naresh Chandra Committee recommended the establishment of a Special Forces Command*
Over the years, a host of Special Forces have come up in India. Special Forces get mentioned periodically as part of counter-insurgency/counter-terrorist operations or events such as the United States Special Forces (USSF) raid that killed Osama-bin-Laden; but little has happened in India to optimise their potential in furtherance of national security objectives. Recently, the Naresh Chandra Committee recommended the establishment of a Special Forces Command.

*Nomenclature  Special Forces*
The term Special Forces is often misunderstood. The word Special should be sufficient to understand that such forces are to be employed primarily for strategic tasks beyond national borders. In his book The Idea of Pakistan, Stephen P Cohen writes *The task of Special Forces is the proxy application of force at low and precisely calculated levels, the objective being to achieve some political effect, not a battlefield victory.* This fundamental concept is ignored in India perhaps because we still do not have a National Security Strategy and have not defined our National Security Objectives, leave aside a national level Concept for Employment of Special Forces.

Ignorance and inability to grasp the strategic environment, its setting and compulsion under which such forces are employed, are evident. The impact of Special Forces operations is not well understood. Either their effects are overstated or fixated on tactical aspects of their missions. Keeping the military out of strategic decision making is one major reason.

Ignorance and inability to grasp the strategic environment, its setting and compulsion under which such forces are employed, are evident. The impact of Special Forces operations is not well understood. Either their effects are overstated or fixated on tactical aspects of their missions. Keeping the military out of strategic decision making is one major reason.






...............................
Special Forces in India » Indian Defence Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Srinivas said:


> *Special Forces in India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Historically, Indian Special Forces have been used for direct action type of roles during conventional wars. The hierarchal understanding of trans-border employment of Special Forces in India is short distanced physical or direct type of actions executed on a unit/sub-unit basis to achieve battlefield victories. There is no concept of them being used abroad other than in conventional war. While Special Forces should be central to asymmetric response including against irregular forces, asymmetric warfare does not automatically equate to a physical attack*. *A physical attack is only the extreme and potentially most dangerous expression of asymmetric warfare. The key lies in achieving strategic objectives through application of modest resources with the essential psychological element.*
> 
> *Indian history is replete with examples of special missions &#8211; from the Cholas to the Mauryas, from Shivaji to Rana Pratap and Maharaja Ranjit Singh and many others. In the aftermath of the Chinese aggression of 1962, independent India saw the advent of the Special Forces with establishment of the Special Frontier Force (SFF) amply covered in the media including during the 1971 Indo-Pak War and the conflict in Kargil in 1999 . In the Army, the initiative of raising a commando unit was taken in 1965 by Major Megh Singh with the blessings of the then Western Army Commander.*
> *Recently, the Naresh Chandra Committee recommended the establishment of a Special Forces Command&#8230;*
> Over the years, a host of Special Forces have come up in India. Special Forces get mentioned periodically as part of counter-insurgency/counter-terrorist operations or events such as the United States Special Forces (USSF) raid that killed Osama-bin-Laden; but little has happened in India to optimise their potential in furtherance of national security objectives. Recently, the Naresh Chandra Committee recommended the establishment of a Special Forces Command.
> 
> *Nomenclature &#8211; Special Forces*
> The term &#8216;Special Forces&#8217; is often misunderstood. The word &#8220;Special&#8221; should be sufficient to understand that such forces are to be employed primarily for strategic tasks beyond national borders. In his book &#8216;The Idea of Pakistan&#8217;, Stephen P Cohen writes *&#8220;The task of Special Forces is the proxy application of force at low and precisely calculated levels, the objective being to achieve some political effect, not a battlefield victory.&#8221;* This fundamental concept is ignored in India perhaps because we still do not have a National Security Strategy and have not defined our National Security Objectives, leave aside a national level Concept for Employment of Special Forces.
> 
> Ignorance and inability to grasp the strategic environment, its setting and compulsion under which such forces are employed, are evident. The impact of Special Forces operations is not well understood. Either their effects are overstated or fixated on tactical aspects of their missions. Keeping the military out of strategic decision making is one major reason.
> 
> Ignorance and inability to grasp the strategic environment, its setting and compulsion under which such forces are employed, are evident. The impact of Special Forces operations is not well understood. Either their effects are overstated or fixated on tactical aspects of their missions. Keeping the military out of strategic decision making is one major reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............................
> Special Forces in India » Indian Defence Review



Nice find, that first pic looks awesome, those guys are the nightmare for every terrorist 

But please post this in the sticky Indian SF thread, this one is quite dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

